

Memory Leak in MySQL Query Browser on Mac OS X? - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/09/memory-leak-in-mysql-query-browser-on.html

======
NathanKP
Has anyone else experienced this memory leak or am I the only one?

------
towndrunk
I believe mysqlimport handles csv files as well.

